# "Checking for new software available now" then...nothing



## cmalkiewicz (Jul 12, 2011)

HELP!!!

I've been waiting for this OTA to hit my phone for a few days now. And if I try to pull it I get a pop-up saying that is is checking and then nothing happens. :_con:

Anyone else having this problem? How about a fix? also, not rooted!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Perhaps try a factory wipe and then try again? Also make sure you have a solid 3g/4g connection. I think OTA updates need that to trigger the update, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

Same behavior here. Started the day the ota started. Before it would finish and say no new available.


----------



## Vanster (Jul 12, 2011)

neutronjeff said:


> Same behavior here. Started the day the ota started. Before it would finish and say no new available.


Just did the ota couple of hours ago on my wifes bolt. Took about 30 min. Definetly need a solid 3g/4g connection. Gps is spot on now.


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally got mine today.


----------

